# N.E. Meet-up Oakland Beach, RI



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Well it was a lovely day for a meet up at Oakland Beach today!!
and the dogs loved it!!
Can't believe I beat everyone to this!

Jenn and her clan and I started at Iggy's getting some food









Here is Scout such a handsome boy









Jess and her clan









Jess and Frodo saying hello to Morgan









Brady and Risa









off to the beach WOO HOO!!

Here's Brady








Frodo









Brady


















the bunch of us




































Scout and Risa 









can't tell Mr. Frodo loves the Ocean









Jenn and her gang









Scout and his gang









Brady saying bye to Tasha!









We had a blast Thanks for coming!!
Brady and I can't wait for the next one!!!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

i loved these. always fun seeing other meet ups in different locations.

...is there a group photo floating around somewhere?


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

great pics, looks like you guys had a nice day!


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

Looks like everyone had a wonderful time, great pics of beautiful dogs having a blast.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

I didn't get one sorry!!!
I didn't thinnk of a group photo 
the day went bye so fast


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Wow! You were quick! Here's some more!

Jenn and The Queen, and Dawn and Brady









My pretty Ilan!









Mr. Frodo and Brady. Frodo is growing up!









Risa, Brady, Frodo, and Ilan, who could do without the ocean, thank you!









Frodo, figuring out that it's hard to lay down in the ocean...









Tasha, keeping up with family tradition, and neutering Frodo.









Risa, Frodo's new love!









Our fidelco pup Tasha(she does exist!) with Brady.









Brady gets the front seat and some loving on the way home!









A very tired Ilan sits with her girl.









3 kids? Pffft. The real reason why I drive a mini van!









Thanks to all! We had such a good time!
Jess


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

Looks like fun times were had by all. Great seeing everyone and all the dogs getting fun.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Jess I can't believe you took that pic 
that was awesome!!!

I don't have kids and I wanted to do them asap before 
my fat @ss hit the couch!!
great pics!!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Wow, look at Risa being all sociable!!!







Great pics guys, looks like fun!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Great pictures, everyone. As expected, I'm the last to report in. Stupid traffic and a long journey!!!

Risa had a lot of fun, though. I was happy to see her fairly relaxed despite all the activity, new dogs, different people, and new location! 

Mr. Frodo in the water:
















Brady and Risa:








Brady crashing through the waves:








All the young male GSDs love Risa and Frodo was no exception:








Sort-of group shots:
























Risa enjoying the water:
















Jumping out of the way of a wave:








Grinning water dog:








And, of course, the Smiley One:









It was a pleasure meeting you all. Thanks for the many compliments about Ris' behavior. I am very proud of how well she behaved today, though she did get a little grumpy at the end.


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

We were so happy you made it! You did have quite the drive! Maybe we can meet at my park next! (Its in CT, and there is lots of trails and lake swimming for the dogs!)
Frodo did so love Risa!
Jess


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Nope, I'm the last one with pictures. There was yard work to do, kids to feed and everyone needed a good scrub before the contractor comes tomorrow and rips out bathroom apart.

The Queen and Brady waiting for clams at Iggys









Frodo just being happy









Ilan and Anna. Or is it Tasha and Anna? They're hard to tell apart!









Group shot - less me and my brood


















Morgan dipping herself









Frodo DON"T SHAKE NOW (Please)









Big Wet Brady









This is Scout. He was there with his people so we asked them to join us. The puggle thing was being a total pest and it's human thought it was funny. One more person giving little dogs a bad rep.










Tasha and her Daddy, what a sweet face









Ilan and Anna - Jess, Anna does so great with her!









Frodo, the sweetest face in the bunch.









Biggie riding shotgun. How funny would it be if Dawn had a right drive car (like a British car) and put Brady in the passenger seat?









Oh poor me, I had to stay home. My mean Mommy gave me 75 mg of ACE, made me wear this cone and locked me in the kitchen all day. I just want to play (and maybe take one little lick on my stitches)


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Jamie Risa is a sweetie 
don't worry Brady was ready to go too!!!

Jenn you are too funny the pic of scout and the snack didn't come out


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Never mind 
you are right she did think it was funny


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Jenn, if you love me, you'll go to walmart and print me me out the 3 pics you took of my my dogs! Mr. Frodo's face is perfect in the last pic of him, and I adore the pics of Ana and Ilan and Ris and Tasha!
Ilan is good with Ana! What a great dog she is! And she listens to Ana because she knows she is supposed too!
Ris did not want to bring Tasha because he did not want to walk a dog. The fidelco girls have always been my thing, and I think he was afraid to do something wrong! (I can't figure out why no one else wants to walk Frodo????? LOL!)
Ris could not stop talking about Tasha on the way home! He is all over his "putters" tonight!
Looking at the pic of Frodo, I actually understand why he had small kids hanging off of him! (That I didn't know!)
What a great beach for dogs! And a great time had!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I was watching her while my kids were on the playground. She never said NO to the dog. Yeah, bet she'll think it's real cute when she runs into a high strung pitbull having a bad day.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

I'm glad Risa made such a good impression. I was hoping she'd be okay.









If the next meeting is close by, we'll probably be able to make it. Traveling that far on a Sunday is a bit too much for me! I'm EXHAUSTED!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Risa was lovely! I'm sorry Morgan had a bit of a tude with her. 

It's time we went towards you, Jaime. Jess always comes to us from CT. There's some nice beaches towards my sisters in Saybrook. I have no idea what the name of any of them is or how to give directions so it's merely a suggestion!


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

I just googled Stamford from my house. It's almost 2 hrs! Kudo's Jaime, for making a 3 plus hour trip! I was thinking my house would be more central, but maybe not. (I'm 45 minutes from Jenn) There are a lot of nice beaches in ct. We'll have to look into it!


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

Happy wet smiling romping dogs, plus a femme fatale!! And a shiny New England Day!! Are dogs allowed there all summer? Here on Cape Cod, dogs are banned after May 15, but there are one or two beaches that have special provisions for them year round.

Every pup looks like they are having a summer blast and know that it's a special treat. So many different faces, colors, personalities, but all such GSD fun!

I HAVE to get to one of these, I've been off puppy hunting the past two meet ups. Aik would be the senior of the group, but he's a big water dog, fearless conquerer of waves, chaser of seagulls, eater of crab shells, and can blow salt water out his butt like a fire hose at the end of the day!!

Best to all!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

> Originally Posted By: JenniferDHappy wet smiling romping dogs, plus a femme fatale!!


Less than impressed Queen Morgan goes to the beach all the time so she was more pleased to see her friends. LOL, she's hard to read if you don't live with her but she does love everyone!



> Originally Posted By: JenniferD
> I HAVE to get to one of these, I've been off puppy hunting the past two meet ups. Aik would be the senior of the group, but he's a big water dog, fearless conquerer of waves, chaser of seagulls, eater of crab shells, and can blow salt water out his butt like a fire hose at the end of the day!


Yes you do have to come! Oakland beach is city beach so yes, dogs are allowed anytime. Hopefully will still be after that puggle thing was acting up. 

Morgan would love to have an older gent to sniff horseshoe crabs and poke jelly fish with! It was high tide this afternoon so there was nothing good and gross for the dogs.

I dunno, Mom, what is it? It's gross, I can tell you that! Should I roll on it?


----------



## VALIUM (Nov 15, 2007)

Great pics folks, but what happened to my favorite puppy OTTO??. is he ok?


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Otti's good! He had his operation Thursday, nevermind that he acts like a nut at that beach when my kids go on the playground.


----------



## LHunter82FXRS (Oct 20, 2008)

What awesome pics, looks like everyone had so much fun!


----------



## KohleePiper (Jun 13, 2007)

Oh I love the pics!! Great shots of everyone too!

Brady and Frodo are hunks!









I love Iggys....we were there a couple of months ago when we were visiting family. I just love their fried dough things...forget what you call them!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Jess Brady and I will head to CT 
if you 45 from Jen that make 1 1/2 hour for me 
we can do it!!!


----------



## Rügen (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm so useless before coffee, I don't know how I missed this post! 

AWESOME photos everyone! It's so nice to see our members getting together from coast to coast! 

Anyone wanna come to Utah?


----------



## pawstoupdate (May 18, 2009)

Wow, great pictures everyone! Looks like a doggy good day! Im so jealous - I want to romp with so many pretty GSDs!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Brady and I would love to come to Utah!!
Hubby might have a problem though LOL

Well Tara you guys need to pick a coast!!!


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

What a fun day! Perfect weather for it too! Thanks for sharing all the photos (Gracie has covered the keyboard with drool looking at Brady







).


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

well she could have seen him in person....
I know I know Jamie made the long trip though
I think we are meeting in CT soon


----------



## gmcenroe (Oct 23, 2007)

Nice pics, great to see so many dogs and people having fun on the beach!


----------



## Annemarie (Feb 12, 2007)

Pics are great, looks like everyone had fun!!

Sorry we missed it but there's always next time.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

you better be there with your beautiful Babies we miss you guys!!


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: littledmcI know I know Jamie made the long trip though


Oh hush







I'm 3 hours from Jamie and DH was coming home so just hush up you!!!


----------



## YANNI (Dec 20, 2006)

Hey all, It was great meeting all of you and your wonderful dogs! Scout had a blast and he promises to be more of a gentleman with lovely Risa next time!


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

what a great place and so many gorgeous GSD's in one place. they dont allow dogson the beach here. You are lucky and wow, you even have Iggys there, fried clams?? YUMM
thx for the pics


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

PS ewwww, Jenn what is that morgan was looking at? 
LOL


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I dunno I keep going back and forth between jelly fish and sponge - there was a few of them that day. Beats the boat battery and kitchen sink that the kids and I found when we cleaned that beach last month.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

HAHAHHA


----------



## valb (Sep 2, 2004)

YAY!!! Meet-up pics!! Love 'em, thanks!!


----------

